# 2120 won't start won't shift



## beeto24 (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a 98 2120 that went from running fine, to wont start. i jumped the starter and got it running but it wont engage in forward or reverse. seems like the shifter/neutral safety switch,but the test like shows the switch working.i have a manual but its pretty general.any common problems?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum beeto24! Almost sounds like an issue with the clutch? What were you doing with the tractor immediately prior to this problem arising?


----------



## beeto24 (Oct 3, 2007)

brush chopping and it was running fine.that still should not cause a no start.its definitly electrical, but where?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Guess I didn't read it right. I was thinking you could not get it to go into gear. I am thinking perhaps you may have torn a wire off the a safety switch somewhere under the tractor. Have you looked under the tractor and traced back all of the wires from all of the safety switches?


----------

